# Cowells Jigsaw



## timber (15 Dec 2016)

Hi All
I have just bought a Cowells Jigsaw and am using a coping saw blade in it, what is the difference between coping saw and scroll saw blades i:e thickness and width ---length is not a problem. I suppose they can be used as my saw works on the clamp principal.
Any help appreciated 
Timber


----------



## NazNomad (15 Dec 2016)

I used coping saw blades in my scroll saw and broke one every 10 minutes (but they were free with the scroll saw, so...)


----------



## Lons (15 Dec 2016)

Don't know about the jigsaw Timber but if you have any queries I found that Cowells went out of their way to answer questions I had regarding my 90ME metal lathe.

bob


----------



## timber (18 Dec 2016)

Lons":1xhzqai9 said:


> Don't know about the jigsaw Timber but if you have any queries I found that Cowells went out of their way to answer questions I had regarding my 90ME metal lathe.
> 
> bob


Thanks Bob
I will get in touch with Cowells I do need some new screws that clamp the top part of the blade, The Allen heads have worn , no doubt by using a wrong sized key in the past, or not cleaning the sawdust from inside the heads.
I bought some cheap coping blades from Screwfix and cut some thick wood, about an inch, seemed O.K. Time will tell.
It does not look that many Folk have used,, or still have a Cowells Jigsaw !!!???
Cheers
Timber


----------



## RogerP (18 Dec 2016)

To use fretsaw blades in the Cowell jigsaw you'll need the spring return adapter piece for the top fixing. Did you get it with the saw? Y1 here .. http://www.cowells.com/acc_jigsaw.htm


----------



## timber (18 Dec 2016)

RogerP":3mt4nfw6 said:


> To use fretsaw blades in the Cowell jigsaw you'll need the spring return adapter piece for the top fixing. Did you get it with the saw? Y1 here .. http://www.cowells.com/acc_jigsaw.htm


Hi Roger 
Yes it is equipped with the spring on the top of the blade clamp, does that mean the jigsaw can use stiff blades without the need of the top clamp,?
Will get in touch with Cowells once I have made certain what I need, a instruction page or two would help.
The saw itself runs very quiet , I myself, do not know much about small saws, I used to have a sawmill and the large bandsaw ran on rails worked horizontally and could handle trees trunks up to 6 foot in diameter The small Stenner saws were 42 inch and 36 inch wheels used after the big saw broke the trunks into slabs. All good fun.
Regards
Timber


----------



## RogerP (18 Dec 2016)

timber":wu3rmwse said:


> Hi Roger
> Yes it is equipped with the spring on the top of the blade clamp, does that mean the jigsaw can use stiff blades without the need of the top clamp,?
> .............
> Timber


Yes, there should be fitting for the top in which a jigsaw blade just slides (not fixed). It makes it so much quicker when doing lots of internal cuts.


----------



## Lons (18 Dec 2016)

Is this what you have? ( From 1970s brochure) Current list price £525 + VAT


----------



## timber (19 Dec 2016)

Lons":1sfoptmd said:


> Is this what you have? ( From 1970s brochure) Current list price £525 + VAT


Hi Lons
Similar,-- but mine is the same as the new ones and mine also has a shoe to keep the wood down and also a spring on top of the blade holder to give an upward pull to the blade. They were cheap in those days but the wages were a lot lower also.
Regards
Timber


----------



## Lons (19 Dec 2016)

Actually not at all cheap. Just calculated that in 1975 the cost £65 equates to £612 today - scary or what! :shock: 

When I contacted Cowells with some questions regarding my lathe it was one of the family, son I think who responded and he couldn't have been more helpful.

Bob

This one:-


----------

